# Sex in the morning



## Hacker (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone ever have a problem with saving sex in the morning. I have a recent problem where if we do it in the morning I just can't seem to finish.

Its not an erection problem. And I have no problem doing it multiple times a day and finish.

It doesn't happen every time, just sometimes.

Im a pretty healthy guy, eat well, I dont workout but I do exercise almost daily. Blood pressure is perfect, I could probably lose a few lbs, got a little bit of a tummy.

One morning, we did it and I couldn't finish. I got up took a shower, got back in bed and finished in seconds.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

yes, I do.

I notice even when a younger man, it takes my body a few hours for the physiology to work at maximum.

For instance, in the old days when I was a young bachelor, I would take care of myself occasionally in the early morning, and I could come, but the climax was always much less strong than later in the day. The same is still true as an older guy.

Nowadays, occasionally, I will do an early one with my wife, but as often as not, it's not as good as later in the day.

Doubt that anyone has a very good scientific explanation for this, even doctors I bet.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

If you didn't go pee first, that may have been a factor. A full bladder can sometimes inhibit ejaculation.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> If you didn't go pee first, that may have been a factor. A full bladder can sometimes inhibit ejaculation.


Same thing for women too.

I like sex in the morning...but emptying my bladder at least prior to PIV is vital.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Another one in agreement with peeing before sex. 

I don't O every time for morning sex. It's just not my thing. I still love the closeness and how excited he is but I'd rather have my O's later in the day

Maybe you just weren't feeling sexy the first time around and felt a little clearer and awake after your shower.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

do you HAVE to finish?

No, not really


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> For instance, in the old days when I was a young bachelor, I would take care of myself occasionally in the early morning, and I could come, but the climax was always much less strong than later in the day. The same is still true as an older guy.
> 
> Nowadays, occasionally, I will do an early one with my wife, but as often as not, it's not as good as later in the day.


Ditto!!! Unlike so many men, I guess, everything about me works better later in the day.

Regarding not finishing, I've had something quite similar a few times when I knew my wife wasn't really in the mood, but just wanting to make me happy. If I sort of try to hurry up, the reverse can happen. (so many funny things in life!!!) Anyway an excellent solution is I say, "Let's just do 10 minutes." Then, knowing I have 10 minutes, and don't try to finish in one, I usually can finish, and if not, just take care of finishing myself with manual stimulation at leisure.


----------

